# Aquascape 125G Tang Community



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Approaching countdown to set up this 72x18 tank. Fish go into quarantine November first so around Thanksgiving I need to have the tank ready. Pairs include Brevis, Calvus, Caudos, Julidochromis Marlieri Gombe, and I'm going to try Leleupi knowing either they or the Brevis may need to come out. Single Tret. 20 Cyp Kerenge Island.

Please make suggestions to improve my aquascape plan. Pangea background. Aragonite spheres substrate (looks like beige nonpareils).

Groups of 2-3 whale-eye shells against glass at one end. "Encourage" Leleupi to inhabit rock pile at other end. Brevis-Calvus-Caudos will be added to the tank 7 days before the rest. Suggestions for other ways to provide "encouragement" welcomed!

Three rock piles separated by 8" open substrate and incorporating the following.
Rocks will conceal purchased caves appropriate to species: horizontal for Leleupi/Juli, vertical for Calvus, etc.
 
Plants will be tucked in: Amazon Sword, Crypt Willisi Lucens, Vallisneria Contortionist.
 
A few larger shells to maximize habitat options.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

It sounds ok.... just really watch the shellie/leleupi issue. There are some shellies that would work out better. Brevis are really timid.

Make sure with this combo you have plenty of structure on the floor of the tank.... almost over do it


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a 135 (same footprint) that I will be attempting to stock in a very similar manner. Has a slate background + 2 large rock piles at 2 and 4 feet along with some rocks off to the right side with a few larger shells here and there.

Currently only have the pair of leleupi, single calvus, single julie. Hoping to stock:

Ocellatus -- (left side; open substrate except for shells)
Leleupi pair -- (currently don't bother anyone, even when breeding)
Calvus pair -- (from 5 or 6)
Julie marlieri -- (group or pair TBD)
Single tret
Jumbo cyps -- (10+)

Please update this thread and let me know how it goes for you. I'll do the same as I stock the tank during the next few weeks/months.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Sounds well thought out :thumb:

To leave the intended territory for the leleupi unclaimed, perhaps wait to add that rock pile until the day you add them. That way the others will settle into the other territories, and "encourage" the leleupi to the new pile.

Also keep in mind that the cyps need places to sleep: mine use unclaimed rocks and sandy areas, and sometimes in large shells and caves.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Good idea to add the Leleupi-rocks when adding the Leleupi Triscuit, thanks.

Will the Cyps use higher flat rocks for sleeping? Like if the rock piles had flat surfaces on top?

I also have some purchased caves with wide openings that look kind of like a rock. I'd prefer a more natural look, but I could stick those on top of each pile if the Cyps seem unhappy.

The background is very 3D and has some crevices and a bit of ledge up high. But would not really allow 100% unconsciousness, LOL.

Thanks to everyone who helped with the plan over the last year!


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

heres one thing *** learned for sure since i got hooked into this hobby, it never turns out the way you want it :lol: sooner or later, the leleupi will find the brevis and harass them. but i think a tank this size will work.

im almost 100% sure this will work out.
only thing i think could backfire is that the caudopunctatus use the shells as well. also the fact that caudopunctatus are really nasty when they breed. they team up on other fish. which is also a good thing.

well thought of though :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I guess we will find out. The caudo's are breeding in the 38G with the calvus as tankmates as we speak. The pair actually did a pretty good job of keeping 6 calvus and 3 other caudo's away from their babies. They excavated between two rocks and arrange the substrate and unwanted snails to suit their purposes, LOL.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Got the fish today, visited Atlantis and Pro Aqua. They are spread across 3 quarantine tanks. So cute!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Fantastic, DJRansome, congrats! 
:dancing: 
Please post picts when you get it going, even picts of your 125g. w/o fish would be nice. 
Or picts of the new arrivals would be wonderful.
We would love to see 'em... any of 'em :thumb: 
It's always nice to have "visuals" to get ideas and inspiration for our present _and future _tanks and aquariums.
opcorn: 
Alicem


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey DJ, sounds like you have some quality fish from a couple of quality people in our hobby.

How about pictures from start to finish?
I just filled my 125g with water tonight, and my Tangs will be going in shortly as well.
A little bit of an unorthodox start...
Juvenile Ctenochromis Horei
Juvenile Julidochromis Ornatus
Neolamprologus Sexfasciatus "Blue"
I will also get some Synodontis Multipunctatus (You have my old group! :thumb: )

BTW, the 40g long that the Horei and Ornatus have been growing out in will be the future home to one of this sites breeders who is breeding the absolute nicest looking Brichardi "Red Spots" that you will ever see!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

> you have some quality fish from a couple of quality people in our hobby *and *(You have my old group! )


Don't forget I have your yellow labs as well.:lol:

I have quality fish (thank you!) but a bad camera. It takes forever for the shutter to click and by then the fish are long gone. My main regret is that I did not get a single decent picture of the 125G intact with mbuna...it's already had major rocks removed.

Spent all my $$ on fish and tanks this year, will have to wait for next birthday/Christmas for the quality camera.

Your tank sounds interesting, I'll have to look up the Horei. Won't the Sexfasciatus kill everything when they breed?


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

I have some nice Labs growing out for you...whenever we do get the chance to meet. :lol:

The Sexfasciatus is quite old and has been slowing down lately. I have had him for about 8 years, and he was an adult when I got him. He has been living most of his life in a 72g and I think that old guy should live his final years in a nice 125g. Other than a confrontation 8 years ago with a Pseudotropheus Elongatus Chewere (The Chewere was taken out the next day because I thought that the "Blue" was going to kill him) he has never given any other fish a hassle.

This is my first time with Ctenochromis Horei. The dominant male is about 2" and he is a stunner. There is a group of six growing out. I read an interesting article about adding Hornwort into the Horei's tank. Lucky for me, I have some growing in a 10g.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If I had known you were going to the NJAS auction, I would have come for them. Best of luck with your new tank.


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

Thought I would update.

Added a group of four 1" Ocellatus to the tank. Did my best to acclimatize, but lost one soon after introduction. And unfortunately the rest did not head straight for the shells or even hide in the rockwork as I predicted. The leleupi and single daffodil pulcher let the occies know they were not welcome. I was able to catch 2 of the 3, the third was dead the next morning. My rockdwellers, which up to this point had seemed quite docile, turned mean pretty fast.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine are all in 2-species quarantine tanks. The big tank is going up over Thanksgiving weekend I think. Sorry about your occies. Hope I have better luck putting the shellies in first and adding the leleupi a week or two later with their own rock pile.


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah I should have known better, but I couldn't believe how much their personalities changed when those little occies started swimming around. Live and learn. Good luck with yours shellies, let us know how it goes.


----------

